# Mont Kiara or Bangsara South



## mbhamy (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi

I'm single guy from India shifting to KL and looking for some advise/opinion on the areas which would be better to take a condo. 

I'm exploring Bangsara South, Mont Kiara, Damansara and TTTDI.

I liked Bangsara South because of it's connectivity to LRT and location. I also liked Mont Kiara for it's feel, options with restaurants, condos etc. and Damansar and TTDI for its newer look and feel of condos. The rent in all these areas is pretty much the same.

I'll be driving around in sometime but am a bit vary of traffic during peak office hours. My office is likely to be near Asia Jaya.

I'd like a place which has good restaurants, entertainment options etc. nearby.

Can anyone advise which area would be better.

Thanks,

Bhamy


----------

